
WiFi Jamming with deauthentication attack using $4 ESP8266 module - wolframio
https://hackernoon.com/deauthentication-attack-and-other-wifi-hacks-using-an-esp8266-module-14f9142b063d
======
infosecrf
Wouldn't 802.11w protected management frames prevent this device from working,
as long as the sysadmin has that enabled on their wireless routers?

